# DTM returns to action in Moscow



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

After a four-week summer break, the DTM returns to action in Moscow (RU). The BMW teams will race at the "Moscow Raceway" from 28th to 30th August. This is the touring car series' third event of the season outside Germany. Races 11 and 12, which will take place on the outskirts of the Russian capital, form the third and final leg of the DTM's tour of Europe, following previous rounds in Zandvoort (NL) and Spielberg (AT).

Like last year, the races will be held on the 3.931-kilometre track at the "Moscow Raceway". This variant of the ultra-modern facility to the northwest of Moscow offers a fascinating mixture of fast and slow corners, as well as a long straight. The "Moscow Raceway" made its first appearance on the DTM calendar in 2013. Augusto Farfus (BR) finished third on the shorter 2.555-kilometre variant of the circuit to take his place on the podium as the touring car series made its debut in Russia. When the DTM returned to Moscow last year, Maxime Martin (BE) claimed his maiden victory in the series. Bruno Spengler (CA) came home second to complete BMW's 16th one-two in the DTM. Victory saw Martin make history, as he became the first Belgian to win a race in this touring car series. This success was also instrumental in him being crowned "Rookie of the Year" at the end of the season.

The summer break started later for three BMW Motorsport drivers. Farfus, rookie Tom Blomqvist (GB) and reigning DTM champion Marco Wittmann (DE) completed a two-day test after the race weekend in Spielberg, which also marked the halfway point in the season. The other manufacturers were also in action at the Red Bull Ring (AT). The BMW drivers completed a comprehensive programme of testing. The engineers' main focus in Spielberg was on the set-up of the BMW M4 DTM.

BMW Motorsport has acknowledged the decision of the DMSB court of appeal regarding the disqualification of Tom Blomqvist from the second race at the Norisring (DE). BMW Motorsport will not lodge another appeal and is now looking ahead.

ARD broadcasts every DTM race live. Coverage of the first race in Moscow gets underway at 15:15 on Saturday. The countdown to the second race of the weekend begins at 15:00 on Sunday.

*Quotes ahead of the sixth race weekend of 2015 in Moscow.*

*Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director):*
"We have used the summer break to analyse the first half of the 2015 DTM season in detail. Despite the outstanding top-seven and top-five shut-outs in Zandvoort, our season has not panned out as we planned so far. It is no secret: compared to our rivals, we are not where we want to be. We have obviously been used to success in the past. Since returning to the touring car series, we have won six of a possible nine titles. We are now going through our first little lean patch. This year, the DTM is even more fiercely competitive than before. From one racetrack to the next, small details have made the difference between winning, the podium, and finishing in the middle of the pack this season. However, our strength is our ability to keep a cool head, even in difficult situations, and to continue to work meticulously. At the tests after the race weekend at the Red Bull Ring, we took another step forward regarding the set-up of the car. The two races in Moscow will prove whether we have made enough progress. We have a very good team spirit. That is important, as we need this cohesion in order to emerge stronger from this situation, and to ensure we soon return to achieving the kind of results we desire."

*Stefan Reinhold (Team Principal, BMW Team RMG):*
"We celebrated a win in Zandvoort, but neither we nor the other BMW teams had enough success in the first half of the season. The competition in the DTM is much tougher for us this season. The slightest details can be the difference between fighting for the win and plodding along in the middle of the field. Maxime Martin got his first win in Moscow last season, so we head to Moscow with positive memories. Perhaps the pendulum will swing in our favour again in Moscow and our good preparation will pay off. The DTM is always good for a surprise."

*Charly Lamm (Team Principal, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"The races in Moscow get the second half of the season underway - and like all of the BMW teams, we had promised ourselves more from the previous race weekends. The track in Moscow makes for an interesting mix. There are fast and slow turns, as well as a long straight. This mix is a challenge in terms of finding the right set-up. The crucial factor will be us getting used to the track quickly as a team, so that in the two qualifying sessions and races we can get a similarly good result to last year's second place. With these positive memories, we have a highly motivated approach to the Moscow weekend."

*Bart Mampaey (Team Principal, BMW Team RBM):*
"After all the problems we have encountered over the first half of the season, we used the summer break to clear our heads. We compete in Moscow in determined mood and with our batteries recharged. The fact that we finished on the podium with Augusto Farfus when the series made its debut in Russia two years ago gives us an extra boost of motivation. We will have to fight hard for every point this year. Despite this, I hope we can enjoy a similar success to that of 2013."

*Ernest Knoors (Team Principal, BMW Team MTEK):*
"Since we joined the DTM, it has never been as unpredictable as this year. Podium or languishing in the pack - anything can happen. We made it onto the podium at the Norisring and in Zandvoort, but the weekend in Spielberg was disappointing. At least we will have less weight on board the cars in Moscow. That ought to help. The races in Moscow are bound to be exciting. I hope we can get back on track."

*Marco Wittmann (car number 1, BMW Team RMG):*
"I think Moscow ought to suit us. It was here that my team-mate Maxime Martin claimed his maiden DTM win last year. With this in mind, I hope we can perform better at the Moscow Raceway than was recently the case in Spielberg. We should do better with a slightly lighter car. Therefore, I am really looking forward to Moscow."

*Maxime Martin (car number 36, BMW Team RMG):*
"I obviously have very fond memories of Moscow. This is the circuit at which I won last year and where I drove my best race in the DTM so far. The track ought to suit our car. As we were competitive there last year, so I think we can be optimistic ahead of our trip to Moscow."

*Martin Tomczyk (car number 77, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"Moscow feels like another world to all of us. However, the circuit suits us and the fans are fantastic. We are looking forward to Moscow. However, the DTM has shown on several occasions this year just how difficult it is to predict even your own performance, regardless of the circuit. Despite this, we travel to Russia with the hope that we will be competitive there."

*António Félix da Costa (car number 13, BMW Team Schnitzer):* 
"This is my second trip to Moscow this year, having already raced there in the FIA Formula E Championship in June. Back then, though, it was on a street circuit. However, I like the Moscow Raceway. It suited BMW well last year. Hopefully we can learn from what Maxime and Bruno achieved there in 2014 and all take a step forward. I would like to score some points there. I think that is the key at the moment: to consistently finish in the points. I have not managed that so far, so that is my goal for Moscow."

*Augusto Farfus (car number 18, BMW Team RBM):*
"It really hurts not to have managed a better result in Spielberg. During the tests after that race weekend we strived to improve the car. Moscow is a circuit that requires a flowing driving style. However, it is far from easy to overtake there. If we can get our package working, and be up there at the front in qualifying, we can also get a good result in the races."

*Tom Blomqvist (car number 31, BMW Team RBM):*
"I know the circuit in Moscow, as I have driven there in Formula 3. I like the track, but the way the season has panned out for me so far, every race weekend in the DTM is a new challenge. I am still learning. The fact that Maxime won there last year does give me confidence, even though we have not had much success so far in 2015. But let's wait and see what surprises Moscow has in store for us."

*Bruno Spengler (car number 7, BMW Team MTEK):*
"The Moscow Raceway is a very nice circuit. Our car worked very well there in 2014, and I finished on the podium. This year is not panning out as we had hoped. We are even having problems at circuits at which we have always enjoyed good results in the past. Despite this, I am sure that we travel to Moscow invigorated after the disappointing weekend in Spielberg. The subsequent test gave us plenty of time to analyse what went wrong."

*Timo Glock (car number 16, BMW Team MTEK):*
"The journey to the circuit in Moscow is the longest on the calendar. It is great fun driving there. Last year we had good pace. Unfortunately, however, we had problems with fuel pressure in the race. We will have to wait and see what effect the new weight allocation will have on the opposition after Spielberg. Maybe that will help us get back in contention for a top-five place again."

*Moscow Statistics.*

Length: 3.931 km
2014 winner: Maxime Martin, BMW
2014 pole: 1:28.619 minutes (Maxime Martin, BMW)
Top BMW in 2014: Maxime Martin, 1st
DTM debut: 2013
BMW wins: 1
BMW pole positions: 1
BMW fastest laps: 0
BMW podiums: 3

*Statistics for the BMW DTM drivers.*



*2015 DTM Calendar.*
1st-3rd May - Hockenheim (DE), 29th-31st May - Lausitzring (DE), 26th-28th June - Norisring (DE), 10th-12th July - Zandvoort (NL), 31st July-2nd August - Spielberg (AT), 28th-30th August - Moscow (RU), 11th-13th September - Oschersleben (DE), 25th-27th September - Nürburgring (DE), 16th-18th October - Hockenheim (DE).

*Drivers' Championship.*
Mattias Ekström (111 points), 2. Edoardo Mortara (98), 3. Pascal Wehrlein (94), 4. Jamie Green (81), 5. Gary Paffett (61), 6. Robert Wickens (57), 7. Christian Vietoris (54), 8. Bruno Spengler (52), 9. Marco Wittmann (51), 10. António Félix da Costa (44), 11. Augusto Farfus (43), 12. Mike Rockenfeller (41), 13. Paul di Resta (40), 14. Maxime Martin (32), 15. Miguel Molina (27), 16. Timo Glock (25), 17. Nico Müller (22), 18. Martin Tomczyk (20), 19. Timo Scheider (16), 20. Daniel Juncadella (14), 21. Lucas Auer (10), 22. Maximilian Götz (6), 23. Tom Blomqvist (6), 24. Adrien Tambay (3).

*Team Championship.*
gooix/Original-Teile Mercedes-AMG (150 points), 2. Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline (138), 3. Audi Sport Team Rosberg (103), 4. Audi Sport Team Abt (101), 5. SILBERPFEIL Energy Mercedes-AMG (97), 6. BMW Team RMG (83), 7. BMW Team MTEK (77), 8. EURONICS/BWT Mercedes-AMG (71), 9. BMW Team Schnitzer (64), 10. Audi Sport Team Phoenix (67), 11. BMW Team RBM (49), 12. PETRONAS Mercedes-AMG (20).

*Manufacturers' Championship.*
Audi (399 points), 2. Mercedes-Benz (338), 3. BMW (248).


----------

